# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Бесы

## Asteriks

*Не поверила бы, если бы не столкнулась с человеком, которого уволили с работы без всяких объяснений. И сейчас с трудом верится, но факт остаётся фактом. Когда пытаюсь осознать - думаю, что у меня крыша поедет. 
А суть такова. Девушка училась в Соколовского, на вокальном отделении. Наступает время экзамен по вокалу сдавать - голоса нет, вообще петь не может. Она и к врачам, и к психологу - ноль помощи. Одна женщина посоветовала в церковь сходить. Сходила... Кричит там не своим голосом, дёргается и тому подобное. Бесы. Пишу сейчас и думаю, что не поверите. 
И всё же продолжу. Мать её у нас в школе работала. Она за эту дочку и давай её возить по святым местам. К Почаевской божьей матери и в Смиловичи, там священник бесов этих вычитывает. Уже лет 5-6 прошло, как девушку эту с работы уволили. Причину не объяснили, а она и добиваться не стала, причину она сама знает. Вчера маму её встретила, ситуацию эту вспомнила. Причина: в роду у девушки был кто-то из ведьм, силу свою этой девушке передал. 
Бес в ней разговаривает чужим голосом, не её. Невероятно, но факт.*

----------


## BiZ111

зря ты лезешь туда, где другие законы..не твоё поле

----------


## Jemal

Возможно "бесы"(некие, так сказать, чужие души, либо безтелесные формы жизни ) могли взаимодействовать только с душой ( био-информационным полем, частота которой совпадает с этими "бесами" ) ее предка-ведьмы, а так получилось, что у девушки поле схожее с полем ее пра-...-пра-бабушки, вот эти "бесы" и перекинулись на ее...ну как-то так...ИМХО
..........................
А может душа ведьмы сейчас в этой девушке, тобиш это она и есть...(реинкарнация)

----------


## Asteriks

Жаль эту девушку. Сидит дома. Талантливая, рисует хорошо. Стихи пишет, поёт. Я раньше, когда по телевизору смотрела подобные передачи про бесноватых, думала - психи. Кстати, и местный священник посоветовал этой семье к официальной медицине обратиться. Но официальная медицина как раз бессильна.

----------


## Serj_2k

так а тема к чему?

ЗЫ есть же гипотеза типа, што некоторые люди, которые якобы психически не здоровы, на самом деле нормальные, просто видят и знают то, что другим не под силу ...

----------


## Asteriks

Тема к тому, чтобы узнать Ваше мнение. Существует подобное явление? Верите в такое? Сталкивались с подобными примерами? Знаете способы, как помочь человеку?




> зря ты лезешь туда, где другие законы..не твоё поле


Явно твоё поле.
 :vampire:

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Вообще бесы реально существуют- это те  нечистые  «бесовские духи», о которых говорит нам Библия. Иисус дает своим ученикам власть  над этими духовными существами. Христиане  и Сам Иисус использовали и используют её для изгнания бесов и освобождения людей. Однако в этой связи хочу отметить следующие моменты:
*Во –первых* , многие психо- неврологические расстройства ,хотя и имеют своей причиной  духовное воздействие бесов, по сути являются последствиями их разрушительной деятельности, проявляющими себя на душевном и физическом уровне. В таком случае проблема не решаема  только и исключительно духовными средствами. Необходима правильная диагностика и квалифицированное  лечение, что ,к сожалению, не всем и не всегда доступно…
*Во- вторых*, не секрет, что существуют люди, обладающие   склонностью впадать в гипнотический транс , так же, как и те, кто гипнозу практически не поддаются. У  человека , принадлежащего к первой группе , это состояние может быть вызвано как определенными  обстоятельствами  или их сочетанием ( напр.  мигающие  свечи в церкви, движение кадила в руках священника, монотонное пение  или чтение молитв в  сочетании с определенным освещением  и структурой окружающего пространства и т.д.), так и действиями  «специалиста по бесам»  ( напр. это может быть «эмоциональная атака» или , наоборот, тихое и нарочито  монотонное чтение молитв (заговоров и т.д.)). В таком случае человек лишается естественной  и ,пожалуй ,единственной доступной большинству из нас защиты -своей суверенной воли, и становится совершенно открыт и беззащитен для  духовных сущностей, господствующих в нашем мире. Отсюда и соответствующие проявления… В общем, бесы получают доступ туда, где их раньше, может быть ,и не было.
*В- третьих*, даже если  действительно удаётся изгнать  беса из не верующего во  Христа человека, это ещё не гарантирует  хорошей жизни, т.к. сказано, что на свободное и очищённое место  сразу же устремляются семь других- ещё худших, как правило…
Выход  здесь только в том, чтобы найти защиту у * Иисуса*, покаявшись и признав Его своим личным Господом и Спасителем. Получая Духа Святого мы обретаем совершеннейшую защиту от любого рода духовного зла от Самого Всемогущего Бога,  так что бесы  просто боятся даже находится рядом.

----------

